# Bio cube



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Need some help here from all of you salties out there. After looking at some of these threads bouncing around on nanos I've been thinking about starting up a SW tank

So today I was looking for some FW stuff for sale and I came across this

http://kitchener.kijiji.ca/c-pets-a...coralife-65-protein-skimmer-W0QQAdIdZ72538111

does this sound like a good deal and is it a nice tank to start with?

I know nothing about SW setups but I figure I could always buy the tank if it's a good deal then start learning about it. Hell even if I don't do SW it would make a nice planted tank. 

Also I am a little weary about "all in one kits" Besides test kits. Does this tank have everything I need to start a SW tank with corals, inverts and fish?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I am no saltie, but I've always been a wannabe though. So I do look into a bio-cube from time to time. It's a good price. But what you want to know is if it comes with a moon light or not. I think the newer model have the moon light and the older one doesn't. If it's the newer one, then it's a good deal.
Also, 8 months of use means you'll need to start thinking about changing the light bulb in 4 months. Check out how much it cost to replace the light bulb.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Scrap that crappy skimmer tho lol
Notice the guy didnt show you pictures if his tank actually set up ?
Not a good deal at all .............My opinion
What equipment comes with it ?
can get the tank without that gawdy skimmer new for 300 and he wants 300 without warrenty lol


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok thanks for the tip.

I don't even know what a skimmer does  

I thought all of the equipment needed to run the tank was built in


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> Scrap that crappy skimmer tho lol
> Notice the guy didnt show you pictures if his tank actually set up ?
> Not a good deal at all .............My opinion
> What equipment comes with it ?
> can get the tank without that gawdy skimmer new for 300 and he wants 300 without warrenty lol


it says $250 in the price at the top of the page, but $300 in the add lol...

I'm surprised he didn't go with the skimmer that is optional for the biocubes!!! LOL

I'd get the tank w/o skimmer for $200 if he'll take it.... The lights aren't too bad to replace cost wise.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

W/O skimmer you might be able to get 150 out of me lol 
Not this week tho hubby's still in budget mode lol


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

lights are no problem. I have a 50/50 65W bulb from a fixture in bought a while back. It should fit the tank. 

Will I need a skimmer ?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Depending on how much LR you put in .
But no skimmers are not needed with weekly water changes


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh weekly water changes would not be a problem. 

I guess it's not that good of a deal.

I'll keep looking around. 

Are there any brand names to look out for when it comes to these cubes?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Usually when going SW ,you need way better lights (when keeping corals)
So that scraps the hood of the bio cube .
There is only 1 bio cube i would even consider , as the lights are awesome as well as everything else but the price is WAY high

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=1_13&products_id=198


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

1000 bucks... I guess it's not that bad of a deal considering the lighting system alone would be half of that on it's own. I'll keep looking around.


----------



## dave_msp6 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi, I would say that's a pretty good price. Just make sure there are no scratchs on the tank since it is acrylic. 

Although you do not need a protein skimmer, for the extra cash its well worth it. Since it is a smaller tank, if you stock it with a few fish the bio load might get a bit high for just live rock and bio balls. 

As far as the lighting is concerned, it is power compact, so your limited with the types of coral you can have. If you stick to some soft corals, mushrooms, and a few LPS you will be fine. Chances are if you will want to upgrade to something bigger anyhow. Metal halide is great if you have the money, but if your on a budget it can also over heat your tank and chillers are not cheap! 

As far as live rock make sure you get at least 30lbs, if you can, pick the rock out yourself and take the lightest rock that is as porous as possible. 

I'v had a 29g biocube for 6 months now, just upgrading to a 135gal, and it was pretty easy to maintain. The only problem I had was a small clownfish jump into the overflow (the dry part). Also coraline algee (the good kind) grows pretty quick on acrylic, and you can't just scrape it off.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I've read many, many, many times, never to use bioballs in a sw tank. I'm sure other, more experienced salties will jump in with opinions/experience.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

When i read it i knew and thaught dont comment .
Very right tabatha


----------



## dave_msp6 (Aug 30, 2008)

The reason I say bio balls is because the biocube comes with them, as part of the filtration. I haven't heard of a problem with them before... why are they bad for sw? I know a lot of people miss use them and wash them out all at once...

http://saltaquarium.about.com/library/weekly/mcurrent.htm


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

In my short experience, in saltwater setups, they collect debris which breaks down and release nitrates.


----------



## dave_msp6 (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes very true, they do require being cleaned to prevent build up, its a part of the maintenance that a lot of people fail to do. After aprox. 6 months a cleaning schedule should be started. Refugiums are a better choice but in the biocube, it is designed to use bioballs as a wet/dry filtration built into it.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Dave,

I have a BC8, the only filtration I've been using is live rock and live sand. After much research, the bioballs were given away to a freshwater friend. I scraped off the backing of the middle compartment and converted it into a fuge with cheato. The only non-natural filtration I use is Purigen. 

Tabatha


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

here's another option from Apros..

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=14661&cat=42


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Have to register and you have me wanting to look lol
Im not reg ing lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> Have to register and you have me wanting to look lol
> Im not reg ing lol


here you go..



> I have for sale a complete Aquapod 24g aquarium with HQI DE 150W Sunpod light hood for sale. The system has been running for a month - I have spend a lot more than I wanted to for this setup and haven't even put corals in yet - I would like to see my whole system go for a great deal to a lucky buyer. This setup will include the tank, HQI hood, stand, 30 lbs of liverock, Hanna PH monitor (electronic), calibrating solutions, refractometer, salt mix, Tunze 9002 skimmer which fits perfectly in the back chamber, Koralia powerhead, maxi jet 1200 return pump, food and the list goes on. I am selling this as a complete setup only. Probably spent over $1700.00 for this stuff.
> 
> Please contact Mike


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

He just posted this on Kijiji. $500 plus all of that other stuff hmmm... I think I might grab this  I sounds like the better deal. 

Like I said. If all else fails 150W MH fixture will grow some wild plants


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

planter said:


> He just posted this on Kijiji. $500 plus all of that other stuff hmmm... I think I might grab this  I sounds like the better deal.
> 
> Like I said. If all else fails 150W MH fixture will grow some wild plants


Well, did you grab it???!!!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, ok, my mouth is just dripping right now. I swear, if I have the money right now, I'd be driving over to where ever the heck this guy lives right now ....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

No, I sent a message but no response.

Tank I think is sold the ad is gone.


----------

